# Dubia starter kit



## bundy1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey folks, what size tub and heatmat do I need to start off a dubia colony? I have read all the caresheets but I'm looking for something a bit more specific as I'm a noob at this stuff and want to get it all ordered asap

Thanks for looking
Cheers


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Depends how many you buy really...i have 2 tubs. Both 24x18x18. Aprox 40l?

I have one with all the nymphs in and one with adults only..as soon as they breeding transfer the babies to the nymph tub and as nymphs turn to adults they go in the adult breeder tub

As for heatmat,i just got a 20 quid job from pets at home..its aprox 14x11 inch at a rough guess

I cover half the floor with the heatmat

Daz


----------



## bundy1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the swift response mate, not sure how many I'm gonna get yet, whats an ideal starter number? 

Will the cheap plastic tubs from the pound shops work as they seem quite thin. The heatmat wont burn through them will it?

cheers again


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Discodaz said:


> As for heatmat,i just got a 20 quid job from pets at home..its aprox 14x11 inch at a rough guess
> 
> I cover half the floor with the heatmat
> 
> Daz


Hey Daz, 

Heatmats are better on the side wall rather than on the floor. 



bundy1 said:


> Thanks for the swift response mate, not sure how many I'm gonna get yet, whats an ideal starter number?
> 
> Will the cheap plastic tubs from the pound shops work as they seem quite thin. The heatmat wont burn through them will it?
> 
> cheers again


I think the plastics tubs for £1 would be too small??? 

Just get any plastic tub the bigger the better the only thing to watch out for is rough edges or sides. 
If the tub has rough edges or corners the roaches will be able to climb up. 

If you wanted a start a decent colony then I would start with at least 50 adult females 20 adult males and then as many small and mediums as you can afford.


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

I have the mat underneath as they sit in front of the radiator in my conservatory..as for ideal number..a good ratio is 1 male to 3 females. So,if you buy 10 males you also need 30 females..you get the idea..

I found some good suppliers on ebay selling colonies cheap..i payed about 20 quid for 300 mixed,then got another load of 350 from a different seller for same money..ive fed off my colony and have had babies but at a rough guess in a couple of months ive maybe 500 or so dubia of mixed sizes..ive recently seen the females with egg sacks so,more to come soon.

Daz


----------



## bundy1 (Aug 7, 2011)

imginy said:


> Hey Daz,
> 
> Heatmats are better on the side wall rather than on the floor.
> 
> ...


cheers 
Sorry mate when I said pound shop I just meant the cheapy shops, I have seen the 80l ones today at a cheap store like this:










I just wondered if the plastic was too thin or not. Any idea on heatmat size?


Thanks again daz


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

They will be fine.i have similar..as for heat mats melting them...no..the thing with heat mats is they dont get too hot to the touch..they heat the furniture rather than the air if that makes sense..so it wont melt the tubs.

Daz


----------



## bundy1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Cheers again Daz. Got everything I needed from the donny reptile show, now all I need to know is, do I leave the heat mat on 247 or turn it off at night?

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry for late reply..short answer is,i dont know..i keep mine on 24 7 as they are nocturnal so active at night..

Daz


----------



## bundy1 (Aug 7, 2011)

No probs pal. 247 it is then. If it works for you. Thanks for the help it is appreciated


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Place tub on top of a very warm viv.


----------

